# TMZ catches Uber driver lying.....



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

about having cancer. Makes uber drivers look bad. Dumb *****!!!

http://m.tmz.com/#Article/2014/10/23/mark-wahlberg-wife-rhea-durham-parking-spot-tmz-tv

http://tmz.dpl.edgesuite.net/now/st...b8-c828ca395942/0/0/125/984209755/content.mp4


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> about having cancer. Makes uber drivers look bad. Dumb *****!!!
> 
> http://m.tmz.com/#Article/2014/10/23/mark-wahlberg-wife-rhea-durham-parking-spot-tmz-tv


Sometimes I hate TMZ and they way they put up links - yours only goes to the main mobile page of TMZ.

http://www.tmz.com/2014/10/23/mark-wahlberg-wife-rhea-durham-parking-spot-tmz-tv


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Updated with video link, on top of it, she is loading in a red zone. Another infraction.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Sometimes I hate TMZ and they way they put up links - yours only goes to the main mobile page of TMZ.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2014/10/23/mark-wahlberg-wife-rhea-durham-parking-spot-tmz-tv


Thanks for fixing it.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

You know I like you two guys, I really do, but I hate you both now as you somehow convinced me to watch something from TMZ. I once feel asleep while watching something and that show was on when I woke up. I literally thought I died in my sleep and went to hell seeing that in front of me. Watching this clip reminded me of it. I'm now traumatized for the rest of my day, plus I lost some IQ points. I hate you both!! lol


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> You know I like you two guys, I really do, but I hate you both now as you somehow convinced me to watch something from TMZ. I once feel asleep while watching something and that show was on when I woke up. I literally thought I died in my sleep and went to hell seeing that in front of me. Watching this clip reminded me of it. I'm now traumatized for the rest of my day, plus I lost some IQ points. I hate you both!! lol


All I need to do is open up TMZ and I know how not-bad my life is....


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> You know I like you two guys, I really do, but I hate you both now as you somehow convinced me to watch something from TMZ. I once feel asleep while watching something and that show was on when I woke up. I literally thought I died in my sleep and went to hell seeing that in front of me. Watching this clip reminded me of it. I'm now traumatized for the rest of my day, plus I lost some IQ points. I hate you both!! lol


I love that show! I like seeing how f'd up people really are. I don't feel quite so alone. Of course I'm working for Uber, and they're not, so..........


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

what is the tmz? I googled it and see lots of possibilities. Im sure im overlooking the obvious. But prey tell, what does it stand for. It sounds like band name like zz top or something.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

I think it stands for three mile zone, meaning that particular freak zone zone out there in lala land. Not sure where I heard that. To me it's more like three mile Island as I'd rather spend a week there on vacation over watching that show!!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> what is the tmz? I googled it and see lots of possibilities. Im sure im overlooking the obvious. But prey tell, what does it stand for. It sounds like band name like zz top or something.


Thirty Mile Zone

It's to TV what Uber is to legitimate business. A pile of shit.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Looks like Uber trained her well. We lie so should you ;-)
That sounds like a good slogan for them. Just add it to that picture "I want you for u.s. army". "Uber. We lie so should you!". Or "I want you to lie for Uber army". lol


----------

